# Eurofurence 20 - CSI Berlin - August 20 - 24, 2014



## Venture (Nov 11, 2013)

First details are seeping in:

Theme: CSI
Location: Estrel Hotel Berlin
Date's: August 20th - 24th!

It'll be my first con, but given my occupation it'll be a perfect theme match for me 

Who'll attend as well?

Edit: intro video  http://vimeo.com/72216959


----------



## Terror-Run (Dec 14, 2013)

I'm considering going  Would be my first "furry" con too ^^ 

Depends if the dog hits the grave before that though ^^; (she is old, sick and have sever separation anxiety so rather not leave her for that long). if not then I will try again the year after.
genius theme though xD now if people google "CSI furry" they might get this in stead


----------



## Pogonip (Dec 16, 2013)

http://www.ef-countdown.org/20/

I want to gooooo


----------



## Venture (Mar 11, 2014)

Pogonip said:


> http://www.ef-countdown.org/20/
> 
> I want to gooooo



Yushhh! Me too  I will be attending


----------



## Batty Krueger (Mar 11, 2014)

Id like to go one of these days, and confuzzled.


----------



## jorinda (Mar 11, 2014)

I'll be there .


----------



## iToShepherd (Jul 9, 2014)

I can't wait for Eurofurence! It will be my first con in Europe and my first trip over there as well!


----------



## Hachiro (Jul 20, 2014)

The disadvantages of europe is the Economics between countries. 

Dayum I think living in Portugal I'll never be able to attend EF...but it's a todo list for sure.


----------



## JRich (Jul 21, 2014)

Itgoesto beasuperevent !If I won't have too muchwork atthistime,I'll comewithpleasure ! Supertheme!


----------



## JRich (Jul 21, 2014)

It goes to be a super event !If I won't have too much work at this time,I'll come with pleasure ! Super theme!


----------



## Calimdor (Sep 17, 2014)

IÂ´m sorry, but I dosnÂ´t found the right thread to post this video. I hope its ok when I show it in this thread, anyway it is the Eurofurence 20-thread. So I hope, you like it :3 Eurofurence 20


----------

